# $15 / Hour right now today.Need help



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Need someone right now today in Pcola, real easy light work. $15 per hour. Call me if you already have my number, if not PM me...soon!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Got someone. Thanx


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

DANG!!!

what is that? 25 minute turn around time? Thats pretty impressive!


----------

